# SOFAR Reptile and Amphibian Expo In Newcastle



## mungus (Mar 6, 2014)

So who's going ?
Anyone on here having a stall this year ?


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Mar 6, 2014)

The stalls are booked out from what I know so it should be another good expo.
Ill be helping out in the morning so I will definitely be there


----------



## Peterwookie (Mar 6, 2014)

Will be there again mate , see you there


----------



## Umbral (Mar 6, 2014)

I'll be there Aleks, I'll stop by and say hi.


----------



## jacorin (Mar 6, 2014)

i'll see you there Aleks as well lol....just part of my flying visit before work


----------



## wokka (Mar 6, 2014)

Yeah, All the stalls are booked out but not too many volunteers to help out on the day. Anyone with a few spare hours could contact SOFAR to offer help!


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 6, 2014)

What's the date again as I'm sure I'm away


----------



## HerpAddict (Mar 6, 2014)

16th march. My lucky wife is going on her birthday... (she has no choice)

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 6, 2014)

Damn, I'm getting married on the 15th of March and am honeymooning for a week after. It's not fair, I want to see all the pretty reptiles :cry:


----------



## Umbral (Mar 6, 2014)

RSPcrazy said:


> Damn, I'm getting married on the 15th of March and am honeymooning for a week after. It's not fair, I want to see all the pretty reptiles :cry:


I'll eye ball the hell out of them for you....Gosh I'm a nice guy


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 6, 2014)

Umbral said:


> I'll eye ball the hell out of them for you....Gosh I'm a nice guy



Thats a pretty nice thing to do. Just don't strain your eyes to bad, you might need to help out some other people as well.


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 6, 2014)

RSPcrazy said:


> Damn, I'm getting married on the 15th of March and am honeymooning for a week after. It's not fair, I want to see all the pretty reptiles :cry:


FOOL ...... I mean congrats.. Well ya get a holiday out of it ... Hey? Lol


----------



## yommy (Mar 6, 2014)

just moved to Newy i'll be checking it out


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 6, 2014)

The_Geeza said:


> FOOL ...... I mean congrats.. Well ya get a holiday out of it ... Hey? Lol



Aww.....you funny guy you. 

With my bad back, locking someone in to take care of me for the rest of my life, don't sound to bad to me Lol.


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 6, 2014)

RSPcrazy said:


> Aww.....you funny guy you.
> 
> With my bad back, locking someone in to take care of me for the rest of my life, don't sound to bad to me Lol.


U have a valid point there... All the best mate... Just don't tell the mrs he he he ( cause she prob got the same idea!!)


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 6, 2014)

The_Geeza said:


> U have a valid point there... All the best mate... Just don't tell the mrs he he he ( cause she prob got the same idea!!)



Ya, she's probably got some evil plan in mind for me. At least it won't involve getting rid of my reptiles, she's into them just as much as I am.


----------



## Ambush (Mar 6, 2014)

Ill be there// I go for my Birthday


----------



## Albino93 (Mar 6, 2014)

I should be cruising around, im excited to see what reptiles people have this year...im hoping to see more Jags, last year was really good.


----------



## Umbral (Mar 6, 2014)

I'm hoping there will be nothing there that I want, chances....slim.


----------



## Norm (Mar 6, 2014)

I'll be there strictly for a look and catch up with a few people. No room and no money!!


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 6, 2014)

Umbral said:


> I'm hoping there will be nothing there that I want, chances....slim.


Gets like that


----------



## mungus (Mar 6, 2014)

Norm said:


> I'll be there strictly for a look and catch up with a few people. No room and no money!!


sure I can't tempt u with a fluro albino Darwin ))))
will be good to catch up with people that I've not seen in a years


----------



## Norm (Mar 6, 2014)

Aleks I would absolutely love to but if I make another purchase I think my wife will make me a bed in the snake room!


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 6, 2014)

I'll be going nothing set up to buy anything though.


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 6, 2014)

If u guys had a proper Jordie UK accent I may be able to understand u  .... I think it's the best expo but that's jmo due to loads of parking and heaps of room to move


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Mar 6, 2014)

Albino93 said:


> I should be cruising around, im excited to see what reptiles people have this year...im hoping to see more Jags, last year was really good.



I went to both sydney expos and only seen 1 jag, not sure if newy has any though.


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 6, 2014)

Various jags at castle hill... But some of the newy tables will have some ( under the table )


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Mar 6, 2014)

The_Geeza said:


> Various jags at castle hill... But some of the newy tables will have some ( under the table )




Not sure what you mean by that?


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 7, 2014)

kitten_pheonix said:


> Not sure what you mean by that?


Sometimes people have already picked out hatchie of choice and r just going to pick it up so they keep it under the table


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Mar 7, 2014)

Then technically they are not on display for everyone to see and buy so dont really count..


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Mar 7, 2014)

hey Kitten we had quiet a few on our table for sale ???


kitten_pheonix said:


> Then technically they are not on display for everyone to see and buy so dont really count..


----------



## hugsta (Mar 7, 2014)

There are always a few jags for sale at SOFAR, they were there last year and I know they will be there this year.
I look forward to seeing another great show and seeing you all there.

Daz


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 7, 2014)

DazTopEndPythons said:


> hey Kitten we had quiet a few on our table for sale ???


Have u got a table at newy?


----------



## mungus (Mar 7, 2014)

I might have 1 or 2 on the table...................


----------



## hugsta (Mar 7, 2014)

Just one or two mungus.....lol


----------



## SnakeRanch (Mar 7, 2014)

We will be there. 

The Newcastle expo is such a great expo. See you on the 16th Alexio

M


----------



## DazTopEndPythons (Mar 7, 2014)

No not quiet enough ready yet , will be at illawarra next 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 7, 2014)

Gah, I want to set up another click clack and grab myself a bredli at SOFAR.


----------



## Sparky89 (Mar 7, 2014)

Had a good time at Sydney and since newy is closer I'll be deffinatly goin and this time to buy!!


----------



## FAY (Mar 7, 2014)

Should be good. I am going. If I come home with any more reptiles..I am sure to be strangled LOL


----------



## jacorin (Mar 7, 2014)

that's great Fay,maybe i'll see you there?? i'm just looking this time....no money and no room,though i am building a 4 bank and an 8 bank atm


----------



## reptilezac (Mar 7, 2014)

im going to be getting my first python! im so keen i love the newcastle expo anyone know if you can bring your member ship form to pay and join ?


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Mar 7, 2014)

Slowwy said:


> im going to be getting my first python! im so keen i love the newcastle expo anyone know if you can bring your member ship form to pay and join ?



Yep you can definitely do that, the meetings are always interesting


----------



## Ambush (Mar 7, 2014)

I might need to share my bed with some reptiles after the 16th 0.o


----------



## mungus (Mar 11, 2014)

looks like I'm up for an operation this week !
might not make expo


----------



## reptilezac (Mar 11, 2014)

RSPcrazy said:


> Damn, I'm getting married on the 15th of March and am honeymooning for a week after. It's not fair, I want to see all the pretty reptiles :cry:


so is my mum


----------



## RSPcrazy (Mar 11, 2014)

Slowwy said:


> so is my mum



I don't know her, I swear :lol:


----------



## AUSHERP (Mar 15, 2014)

Get some sleep herpers. Hoping to see somehing different tomorrow...


----------



## Cockney_Red (Mar 16, 2014)

mungus said:


> looks like I'm up for an operation this week !
> might not make expo


Hey Alecs, hope alls well


----------



## Tinky (Mar 16, 2014)

All dressed in my SOFAR Shirt and ready.

Be nice and say hello.


----------



## Umbral (Mar 16, 2014)

Ill be there!


----------



## Varanoidea (Mar 16, 2014)

Went there just for a look, ended up coming home with a darwin carpet for my spare enclosure. Such is reptile keeping.


----------



## Albino93 (Mar 16, 2014)

Saw a marble children's and the black woma, that certainly made my day.


----------



## The_Geeza (Mar 16, 2014)

I played golf!!! And wish I hadn't!!! Probably saved me money in the long run


----------



## Sparky89 (Mar 16, 2014)

Yep I picked up my first python today, a little wheatie stimson girl, sorry the picture ain't great I didn't get a chance to get one before putting her away and she's now hiding!!! I'm deffinatly gunna have to save up for an albino darwin next tho, I love the look of them even though there was a lot less today then at penrith!!


----------



## Umbral (Mar 16, 2014)

I LOVED the marbled children's! It would be awsome to know when they would be released so I can start saving but there are too many variables I guess to be able to know.


----------



## No-two (Mar 16, 2014)

Umbral said:


> I LOVED the marbled children's! It would be awsome to know when they would be released so I can start saving but there are too many variables I guess to be able to know.



They were released this season. A few people even got them a couple of years ago and have since bred them.


----------



## Umbral (Mar 16, 2014)

Where the hell was the two offered to me lol. What sort of price did they go for?


----------



## Snowman (Mar 16, 2014)

Does the title say 'new-catle'?


----------



## No-two (Mar 16, 2014)

Umbral said:


> Where the hell was the two offered to me lol. What sort of price did they go for?



Lots of money.


----------



## Umbral (Mar 16, 2014)

I assumed that much...


----------



## Rob (Mar 16, 2014)

Snowman said:


> Does the title say 'new-catle'?



I think someone needs to get their eyes checked.


----------



## Snowman (Mar 16, 2014)

Rob72 said:


> I think someone needs to get their eyes checked.


You should have left it. Could have got some 
new blood in here with the bovine lovers.


----------



## Umbral (Mar 16, 2014)

What! Doesn't everyone love cattle!!


----------



## Peterwookie (Mar 16, 2014)

Had a terrific day today , caught up with some great people within the hobby , very busy day ,, wife is happy didn't buy anything but sold quite a few big thank you to all the SOFAR crew and volunteers for making such a great day .,, will be back next year


----------



## Bart70 (Mar 16, 2014)

Had a great day also....

Loved the content....Last year felt like it was all Jags (maybe it was just me). This year I saw some exceptional breed-true animals that I would have died to have in my collection. If it were for sale, there was an adult pilliga locale MD that might have found a new home had I been able to decoy the wife for long enough, and convince the owner to sell it to me!! (unlikely) .....and an exceptional hypo Bredli that also had me drooling....again not for sale but great to see.

Just getting the chance to look around a large 'collection' of animals is worth it for me....Maybe my expectations are not as high as some. I came away with more than what I was allowed to bring home.....So overall I didn't score to badly.

The representation from NPWS left a lot to be desired.....I won't be negative - Only suggest that those manning such stands should really have a basic understanding of the Rules and Regs for Keepers. It is not a good look when they are asking you to explain how the new COPS work "....in case somebody asks me about them". If you are manning a NPWS stand....You are very likely needing to be familiar with this stuff already.

SOFAR have done a great job pulling this together given there was talk in the early days that it may not have gone ahead. Well Done!


----------



## Norm (Mar 16, 2014)

Had a good day, didn't buy anything like I promised my wife, so I`m still in the big bed tonight!  Only negative for me was the difficulty in seeing the animals on display, but I understand that it also means the day was a success for all involved. I got dragged away from the SOFAR display by a friend asking for advise on a purchase then couldn`t be bothered re-joining the slow moving line to have a look at the rest, but maybe that says more about me than the day itself . Caught up with a few people to say hi, so it was all good.


----------



## mungus (Mar 16, 2014)

Wish I could of been there 
had quite a few critters to sell
oh well , next year.


----------



## Ambush (Mar 17, 2014)

What a great Expo. I wasn't going to spend. Oops I failed. Got some pics ill post later.


----------



## jacorin (Mar 17, 2014)

bought a critturecam tshirt(peter birch) and a camo snake hook(cause it's camo ) didn't get to really have a good look around( big crowd) so missed a hell of a lot..... saw some friends i haven't seen in a while....wasn't allowed to buy anything,(from the missus)... so i stayed in the good books.
Didn't think i saw you there Aleks,hope everything went well mate?


----------



## dragondragon (Mar 17, 2014)

Had a good day besides everyone pushing in from of my nephew some nice snakes


----------



## Maxwell (Mar 17, 2014)

I would love the opportunity to purchase limited early bird tickets and get in before the rush or see a licensed time slot to limit the people in there (worked well with a gun show I went too)

The crowds were unmanageable with a lot of people cutting in at random spots or people standing in the way. I would love to know the ratio of hobbiest newbies and viewers. 

I understand that the expos are great for the hobby and expose the public to snakes and hopefully help dispel myths and fear about pur excellent pets.

But I ended up leaving twenty minutes in due to the crowds and only managed to get near to see the birch collection and ranch store.

I think even wokka could agree I was in his line at one point and seen how frustrating that would have been. 

I ended up coming home with the pocket money to buy two Darwin's or a gtp. Seems like the breeders are the one who lost out. 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## dragondragon (Mar 18, 2014)

You could tell the newbies they were the ones looking at stuff for ages


----------



## kitten_pheonix (Mar 18, 2014)

Maxwell said:


> I would love the opportunity to purchase limited early bird tickets and get in before the rush or see a licensed time slot to limit the people in there (worked well with a gun show I went too)
> 
> The crowds were unmanageable with a lot of people cutting in at random spots or people standing in the way. I would love to know the ratio of hobbiest newbies and viewers.
> 
> ...



I volunteered so checked it all out early and there were limited albinos and no GTPs so I hope that helps =)


----------



## Karnyge (Mar 18, 2014)

Anyone know what make those enclosures were at the big table area just after the demo square? I couldn't get close enough... They were grey in colour, seemed to be quite a few that went right the way round. 

Sent from my HTC_PN071 using Tapatalk


----------



## wokka (Mar 18, 2014)

You could ask SOFAR but i think they are URS.


----------



## mungus (Apr 1, 2014)

jacorin said:


> bought a critturecam tshirt(peter birch) and a camo snake hook(cause it's camo ) didn't get to really have a good look around( big crowd) so missed a hell of a lot..... saw some friends i haven't seen in a while....wasn't allowed to buy anything,(from the missus)... so i stayed in the good books.
> Didn't think i saw you there Aleks,hope everything went well mate?



Yep All went well 
All the critters i was holding back for sale at expo are no for sale.
Refer to "For Sale Section " .
Hows the hets going ??


----------



## jacorin (Apr 2, 2014)

that's great to hear bloke......they are powering along lol should be be good for a try nxt year?? i'll need to start on incubaters and hatchy tubs over the nxt 8-12mths


----------

